# Holiday Mafia [Day 3]



## Phantom (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to Holiday Mafia!

At the North Pole Village lived all the holiday characters the world knows and loves. Each had their own stories, their own ways of celebrating and having fun. But hiding in the background, in the dark away from all the lights and smells and sounds hid the evils and motives.... for revenge.

An evil green man with a small heart, a renegade reindeer, and a burnt cookie held a meeting in the dark of night. Whispers of greed, revenge... and murder. 

*Begin night 0. *

*Please send in night actions. 48 hours or until all actions are in. *


----------



## Phantom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Night 0]*

*End of Night 0. Note there were night actions that were not sent. *

Everyone in the North Pole Village woke to a sound that chilled them to the bone. An ear piercing scream coming from the town square

As fast as they could the citizens of the Village gathered at the town square, their eyes still droopy from their early wake up call. 

There was the body of *Sweetie Belle*, it was hardly recognizable due to it being burnt and blackened; cookies spread around her, some in baskets others in the snow like she had been delivering and then attacked. 

A few brave residents swore they would catch the culprit no matter what. 

*Sweetie Belle is dead. She was innocent. *

*48 hours for discussion or until majority is decided.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Night 0]*

It appears that DA was Mrs. Claus.

So we're down a healer.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Night 0]*

Rather odd that they would attack her, though, don't you think? Unless I'm missing something. Same old Day 1 "what should we do?" thing, though.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

Wow, that... sucks. At least Frosty's still out there somewhere.
...
I got nothing.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

Let's just lynch somone, that should get us somewhere.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

^ The question, though, is who would we lynch? And what if we lynched someone important? At this point I'd say the odds are against us doing any good by lynching.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

You make a good point....

Hmm, lynching would get us somewhere, but we should wait until at least half the players have posted, so we can get some ideas.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

Really lynching doesn't tend to do much of any good on the first night no matter what.

Why are you so eager to lynch someone anyways?


----------



## Phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

Note if you do not vote to lynch anyone an abstain will automatically be used at the end of the day.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

We have, like, two Abstains, right?


----------



## Phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

Yep, only two. I'm doing this because not doing anything is the same as an abstain, and with only nine players left, a random lynch wouldn't be fair at all.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

Hmm, yeah........

I think we should just see where the next Day will take us.

*Abstain*?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

I still want an answer to my question but yeah *abstain* is probably the best choice right now.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 1]*

Sadly though time has run out. The abstains have it.


The Village quietly went about their daily chores; though everyone watched their backs as darkness finally blanketed the land. 

*End of Day 1. Begin Night 1.


48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Night 1]*

The people of the Village were quiet this morning as they all gathered at the town square. No one spoke as they all gazed upon the two corpses on the ground before them. 

There lay the body of an old man, still in his pajamas. The snow around him caked with blood and... sprinkles? His body was black and covered in soot, same as the murder yesterday morning.

And there next to him lay a tiny charred cookie, it was missing buttons and one of the eyes had been melted off, but there was a hint of malace in that cute little frosting face. Frosting of EVIL! 


*Newton is dead. He was innocent. *
*Legendaryseeker99 is dead. He was mafia. *

*48 hours for discussion, or until a majority is reached. *

*Note there were unsent night actions last night. *


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

I'm going to hazard a guess that LS was the Burnt.

Though two deaths seem kind of odd... The worst case scenario is that Newton was Tim and LS was killed in revenge. Alternatively, it might just be a lucky Jack Frost or an overheal.

Not sure who to lynch yet. :\


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

We only have one abstain left, so rand/inactive!lynch?


----------



## Mr. Moon (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

Woah. I am active, no lynchy! I don't know of anyone to lynch though. :L


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

Blah. Not really much else we can do. *Littlestream*.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

Hey-O, any real reason behind that there decision Whirlpool?


----------



## Aletheia (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

Eh whatever *Littlestream*
Inactive lynch gogogo


----------



## Monoking (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

Yes, keel *Littlestream*. For...reasons I'm not sure of yet.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

Huh, fine. *Littlestream* it is, then.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Day 2]*

A majority has been reached and it seems I can't stop the bandwagon.

The Village was furious, so far two of their own have been killed, the once happy and fun town was out for blood. They were literally seeing red.

Who was the first they blame? Why that red nosed creep himself, that oddball that they all could share a common hatred of. They lead *Littlestream*out into the cold of the North Pole, and exiled him for all time, dooming the poor deer to a cold demise. 

They checked *Littlestream's* stable and found a rather large flamethrower, thus it was decided that *Littlestream *had been one of the cookie's gang.

*Littlestream is dead. They were mafia. *

*48 hours for night actions.
 ACTIONS THAT ARE NOT SENT IN TONIGHT WILL NOT HAPPEN.*


----------



## Phantom (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Holiday Mafia [Night 2]*

Once again the sun rose over the little Village, and once again they found one of their own left dead in the middle of town square. 

This time the identity of the victim had them all terrified. There lay the body of Whirlpool, the toy's arms and legs had been removed, and did that look like someone chewed on him? If they could target Whirlpool was anyone safe?

*Whirlpool is dead. He was innocent. *

*48 hours for discussion, or until a majority is reached. *


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 3, 2012)

That would mean Whirlpool was Nutcracker, or inspector. But why is he being chewed on?


----------



## Aletheia (Jan 4, 2012)

...because he's edible? :|


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't recall edible toys.

EDIT: I also don't see where lynching is going to get us. Unless someone has something they're not sharing?


----------



## Phantom (Jan 6, 2012)

Time expired a lifetime ago. 

You've used your final abstain. 

*No one died. 24 hours for night actions. *


----------



## Phantom (Jan 7, 2012)

Ooooo today is so delightfully full of death!

As the bells rang on the beginning of Day 4 the now smaller crowd gathered in town square. Today they were shocked to find not one body, but two. 

The body of *Star69* was found mostly intact, meaning that the poor jolly snowman had been frozen rock solid, any attempts to melt the snowman would result in him melting completely. So they were left with a statue that they weren't entirely sure was unconscious... a plaque next to the statue read, "Whoops!"

On the other side of the court lay the mangled of a blue man, who was revealed to be *Wargle*, his white suit was blackened and covered in soot and ash, and a rather large candy cane was sticking out of his back. 

*Star69 is dead. He was innocent.*
*Wargle is dead. She was innocent. *

*48 hours for discussion or until a majority is reached. *


----------



## Mai (Jan 7, 2012)

... Okay, so. *Richie* I guess.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 7, 2012)

Why Richie?


----------



## Monoking (Jan 7, 2012)

Waitwaitwait, what?!

Yeah, why me????


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 7, 2012)

Pointless lynch much?

EDIT: GM, I'd like to take you up on that entire 48 hours, assuming we haven't reached a decision by then.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 9, 2012)

Still some time, though if nothing changes Richie will still be lynched.


----------



## Monoking (Jan 9, 2012)

AHHH

*Mai*
....
I don't wanna die.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, if the day ends and both Richie and Mai have equal votes, they both die.


----------



## Mai (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh well. I really hope I've learned how to count after all this time, but if not I suppose I can just explain myself after the game ends. (It _will_ end after this lynch, anyway.)


----------



## Mai (Jan 9, 2012)

... Wait a second, Littlestream was mafia? Damn it. I guess it's just down to suspicion, then; *Mr. Moon.*


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 9, 2012)

My vote is on *Mai*.


----------



## Mai (Jan 10, 2012)

_Richie:_ Do note that Mr. Moon only voted for me after I voted for him. He also voted for Littlestream last. My explanation for the horrible failure in general is that (I wasn't paying attention to this game or anything at all) I miscounted; I thought only one mafia had died and therefore there would only be me and two mafia. I was hoping one and/or both of you wouldn't notice and I'd get to sneak in one more lynch. It doesn't matter too much now, but I'm Santa Claus.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 10, 2012)

Richie's same argument can be said for myself. I don't want to die.
If we had the same vote counts, we'd both die. So, I voted for you. Thus keeping me alive and the game going. But for all Richie knows, I could be Santa Claus. I did target Star69 last night. But look, our 48 hours is up.
And a majority has been decided.


----------



## Mai (Jan 10, 2012)

... This is just mafia. I don't want to die, really, but it doesn't matter.

No, not really. You aren't keeping the game going at all.

What does targeting Star69 have to do with anything? And you _could_ be Santa Claus, if I wasn't. How is that even relevant? You aren't saying you're Santa Claus because you aren't, and if you're meaning to say I might be lying then _of course_ I might be lying. But you haven't said anything about your role, except that you targeted Star69. Who died.

Yeah, the 48 hours were up when the votes were still me and Richie. Good game, I suppose.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 10, 2012)

Good game indeed.
I jest, I targeted Star69 AND Wargle. xD
However, you killed one of them, I can only kill one per night. But even if only one of you died during the lynch, I just roleblock with one night action, and kill the last innocent with the other.
Mafia win, no matter what!
Good game, guys! :3

EDIT: Richie is Tiny Tim, amirite?


----------



## Mai (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr. Moon said:


> Good game indeed.
> I jest, I targeted Star69 AND Wargle. xD
> However, you killed one of them, I can only kill one per night. But even if only one of you died during the lynch, I just roleblock with one night action, and kill the last innocent with the other.
> Mafia win, no matter what!
> ...


Unless Phantom GMs by having the days last until she gets online to stop the talking. That's how I do it, and if Richie looks here... Well then. I deserve to lose at the very least, but winning would be nice!

I didn't send in my action, actually. 0_0 Probably Scrooge/Frost/overdose. You get two actions?

Yeah, Richie's probably Tiny Tim.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow that really sucks, but I guess Richie didn't get online in time. 

*Mafia Win. *


As everyone gathered in Town Square they arranged three suspects, a small little boy, the big red guy himself, and of course the little green monster... thing. 

They argued for the entire day, and then they decided it was *Mai* and *Richie *together who'd done everything. 

As they lead Santa to the gallows he gave one final "HO, HO, HO!", and as they lead the little boy, they had to bring him a stepstool.

When their feet stopped twitching the townspeople realised that they had been very wrong. 

*Mai is dead. She was Santa Clause.*
*Richie is dead. She was Tiny Tim. *


*Game over, Mafia win. *

*Here is the mafia's communication thread. *

Mr. Moon you call me a 'he' one more time I will tear your arms out of socket.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Phantom! ;_;


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 10, 2012)

I really thought we were going to lose a few Days ago.

So I'm going to say WOOHOO


----------



## Wargle (Jan 10, 2012)

I killed Star69 because he was sending off an alarm in my head!


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 10, 2012)

I healed Mai on the first night. And got ultimately killed. >:[


This was a really fun game, even if I did die the first night :P


EDIT: I saw the entire discussion thread just now...I feel kind of offended, but at the same time guiltily at the sad truth of me and how I play mafia...:\


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jan 11, 2012)

Dammit I though for sure Richie was mafia! Well played...

(sorry Richie D: )


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 12, 2012)

Good game, guys, I had fun. And I have realized that having the ability to roleblock AND kill every night is overpowered. But it's fun when you get to do it. :3


----------



## Monoking (Jan 12, 2012)

;_;, just ;_;


Seriosuly.


----------

